# The >1%



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Heard last night that California will rename the *Department of Fish and Game * to the more politically correct *Department of Fish and Wildlife*. Then I noticed today on a handout on a job we are doing that it is now the* United States Department of Fish and Wildlife* all ready. The official document that told us about the heavy fines or possible imprisonent that violations of the regulations on the job could be handed down by I think 6 or 7 different agencies. 

The PBS station told that the new California designation was more in line with the goals of the department now that less than 1 percent of the population of California hold valid hunting licenses. So I assume the Federal Government has already changed its goals. 

So I guess I am part of the less than 1%. The 99%+ should have us eatting tofu any day now.

Until then, I'll hunt with my Hungarian Pointer in the fields of Central California.

Happy Hunting (while we still can)

REM. Don't take it for granted, my friend, that the midwest and south are immune from the pressures of the National Department of Fish and Wildlife. The old saying is "As California goes, the nation follows." I'm sorry. 

I see stupid people every day :-[.

RBD


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Hope you guys don't lose your hunting rights out there. Here in Louisiana I'm not at all worried. I don't think Utah or Georgia , my home states, will change anytime soon either. Good luck this season!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/11/louisiana-in-fall-wo-vizslas.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/11/plantation-house-fit-for-vizsla.html

dmak, great area. We loved it. Just don't take your hunting rights for granted. Washington DC is more aligned with Los Angeles (LA) than Houma, LA!

RBD


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago an article popped up on my Facebook account about a 12 year old lab that was stolen along with his owner's truck and hunting supplies. 

Apparently the man had stopped in a store for a few minutes while his lab was in his crate in the back of the pickup.

Reading the story I was heartbroken to even imagine the poor dog, being so old, and the heartbreak the man and dog must be enduring.

The comments - maybe 10 give or take - below the article were full of anti-hunting criticism. One comment simply read "I don't like hunters." others suggested that the man might give up hunting - as if the loss of his dog were his punishment. 

I couldn't believe the lack of sympathy as well as how judgmental and ignorant these people appeared. I couldn't help but give my 2 cents. The mentality is absolutely out of whack - unless all those people refrain from eating any sort of meat - they have absolutely 0 argument. 

The comments that popped up on my facebook feed last night after the debate made me equally sick - if only people could open their eyes...


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I definitely don't take hunting for granted, but will definitely begin researching and fighting to keep it a reality. Did you get to do any hunting while you were down here? The duck season is amazing and who doesn't like a year-round boar season?


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: The >1%*



OttosMama said:


> A couple of weeks ago an article popped up on my Facebook account about a 12 year old lab that was stolen along with his owner's truck and hunting supplies.
> 
> Apparently the man had stopped in a store for a few minutes while his lab was in his crate in the back of the pickup.
> 
> ...


My guess is that none of these people have ever thought of what goes on, or have visited a slaughter house. So much more humane (sarcastic overtones) than a rifle or arrow. After visiting a friends chicken processing plant, I've actively tried not to eat processed meat. I try to take enough during hunting season to last me the year now. Ive also been known to go in on a cow with neighbors and process it myself. I bet those are the same people that ask if the elevators go up or down. Though we are simple and a little off, I love being a "*******"


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I had an interesting "discussion" with a friends wife the other day, who is a devout "greenie". She was appalled to hear that I hunt Deer. Even more horrified when I said I hunt with a bow! I asked her what would she rather to happen. She replied stating that animals should be allowed to die a natural and humane death.

This was my reply.... verbatim. 

"Your f-----g delusional....... do you think that a Deer, or any animal for that matter dies a peaceful death in the bush, surrounded by it's friends and loved ones?? No, it doesn't. It gets sick, or wounded and it's family and friends walk off leaving it to die a slow and painful death, or be eaten alive by a predator. Which do you think is more humane, that, or an arrow delivering a death over a period of a minute or so???"

People are too disconnected from reality these days!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Conservation is mainly paid thru hunting & fishing license the majority of the rest from conservation groups like DU pheasants & quail forever ETC - read my post on house bill #1 in Ky - fight now or hunting will be something we read about in history books - sorry to say we live in a society that has no idea were their food comes from ! rather be in the 1% that will survive than the 99% standing in line at the grocery store wondering how this happened ! can not be my fault ! VVe do not hunt donald daisey & bambi! we hunt God's bounty that thru careful manegment will be there for generations to come! off the stump before PIKE gets mad not LOL


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Not to mention the frequent mauling from predators.

At my friends chicken plant the preferred "humane" slaughtering method was to put the emaciated chicken like cyborgs onto a conveyor belt, force them into a pool of water, and then electrocute them. I'd choose a broadhead to the chest cavity anyday over being zapped and drowned at the same time. 

True vegans are the only ones that have any ground to stand on the anti hunting debate. If you've ever eaten at McDonald's, youre more responsible for the inhumane slaughtering of animals than me and my bow are


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Sadly, I feel it is too late for California. The head of the Fish and Game Commission was recently removed for legally taking a mountain lion in Idaho. Mountain lions of course were voted on by the public to no longer be hunted in California, not because of any biological reason, but emotional propoganda put forth by the HSUS.

We can no longer hunt Bear or Bobcat with hounds in California, not because of any biological reason, but emotional propoganda put forth and politicians bought by the HSUS even after an outpouring of defiance by sporting groups and even dozens of counties effected by the idiotic law that now leaves what is already a significant problem with bears with no management plan. Hounds that hunt "mammals" must now be "registered" and microchipped and fees paid. So if you want to take your beagle bunny hunting, guess what - you're darn near a criminal. The Fish and Game has been taken over by biologists and activists with no sporting background. 

All I can hope is that one day when a prominent politican or spokesperson for the HSUS is taking a walk in the woods looking at the pretty scenery they get an up close and extremely personal look at what having NO management plan in place for wildlife actually does... And don't call me to help pack what's left of them out.
Ken


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My dear, departed Dad would roll over in his grave... and no one respected fish and wildlife more than he did. It's a shame that people don't stop and think about this a little more. Yes, there are a lot of hypocrites out there.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

don't get me started on this topic   , too late, an arty farty greenie was having a pop at me for hunting and fishing and saying how barbaric it was. I asked if all her friends were vegans. She replied "of course not", I asked "where do they get their meat?", her reply "from the supermarket I assume", I asked "where do the supermarkets get their meat?".....after a bit of a lengthy discussion ranging from battery hens etc etc etc, I departed with the comment "and you call me barbaric"..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

People trying to control something they know nothing about is never good.
Nothing against the hunters of California with this next statement. Plenty of Californians have moved to Texas over the years and bring their way of thinking with them. I'm not happy to have them voting in my home state. Texas has done very well in the past being a conservative, gun toting, hunting state. Liberals want to move here and change it to what they are accustom to. I would like to roll up the Welcome sign. If you don't like pickup trucks with a shotgun or rifle hanging on the back glass, why move here?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Plenty of Californians have moved to Texas over the years and bring their way of thinking with them.


Interesting side note: When I was "battling" the California EPA on construction equipment issues and when the "environmental advocates" got into the discussions, the vast majority of them were from the Northeastern states. Thought that was odd.

When the SHTF and I have to leave California, I have a set of Washington State plates to replace my California plates on the motor home. (Don't tell anyone) I think all states will pull up the welcome mat and replace with a sign that says in not so nice words: "Californians go home. You are not welcome." 

You know what. I don't blame them. :-\

RBD


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

My Mrs applied to a doctorate program in Cali and i told her that I would leave her if she planned on dragging me to the west coast (no offense to Californian conservatives) I was joking as i wouldn't leave her due to a petty issue like that. Thank god Tulane in New Orleans offered her more money. It would be hard to be a ******* amongst pussy whipped ecofreaks. I don't see how you do it RBD. I can't imagine a place where I can't carry a firearm


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm only here for 2 reasons at this point - my family & the nice climate.

Most of my co-workers are vegetarians, so I'm seen as the conservative ******* of the company. They were all shocked when I told them I was training my pup to hunt & learning how to handle a shotgun.

I feel like the nicer climate tends to attract all the weak & gullible to my beautiful California.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> > Plenty of Californians have moved to Texas over the years and bring their way of thinking with them.
> 
> 
> When the SHTF
> RBD


We get hurricanes living so close to the gulf. It does not take but a few days for the unprepared people to become desperate. If and when this ever happens it won't be for the faint of heart. 
Had a neighbor say when this happens "I'm coming to your house."
My daughter is pretty blunt and asked "What do you have to offer? You don't hunt, fish or grow food. You know nothing about how to handle a weapon, or appear to have a mechanical aptitude. I don't think we will need extra people to cook, clean and use our resources."

This picture is of my sister from a hunt last Wednesday.
I think she would have something to offer when the SHTF.
I have to thank my father. Rest in peace dad, you taught us well.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Great post TexasRed. 



> My daughter is pretty blunt and asked "What do you have to offer? You don't hunt, fish or grow food. You know nothing about how to handle a weapon, or appear to have a mechanical aptitude. I don't think we will need extra people to cook, clean and use our resources."



Obviously your father's granddaughter has learned life's real lessions also..

RBD


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: The >1%*



TexasRed said:


> redbirddog said:
> 
> 
> > > Plenty of Californians have moved to Texas over the years and bring their way of thinking with them.
> ...


Funny you mention that, last month when Isaac rolled through, the city was without power for a week. Fortunately for me I planned ahead, way ahead. We have solar panels on the roof and a generator in the shed. I was one of the only houses on the block with power the whole time. I can't afford to lose my deep freezer full of meat. All of our friends came over and stayed the week. It was a bit annoying to be honest as i was the only one that had a sustainable food source. The responsible friends at least had the decency to pay us for the amenities and helped maintain the house, but some of the folks that were at the house were literally a waste of space and resources


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Why do PIKE & I love hunting birds out VVest ? simple - the small towns we hunt out of - big signs on every business saying Welcome Hunters ! VVe are at home when we pull in - good luck finding a sign like that in a metropolitan area in CA - Ca a state filling up with people looking for a dream - when that does not happen - they want the rest to be sad -


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

So what say the 98% of Hungarian Vizlsa Forum readers (my guess) that don't hunt with their dogs. Does this conversation resinate with you or do you find the few of us that do "kinda quaint in an old fashioned sort of way?"

Just some food for thought: A TED talk "Will our kids be a different species?"

http://embed.ted.com/talks/juan_enriquez_will_our_kids_be_a_different_species.html" 

I like this thread and have really enjoyed the posts. Just wonder what others think of where hunting is going in their respective regions and/or countries. My guess is that 1% hunting population might be about right in many parts of the world.

It's Friday night and I'm going drinkin' downtown with my bride and watch me some playoff baseball.
Tommorw morning, early, I'll be in the fields with Bailey before the crack of dawn waiting for 7:30.

Happy trails. Go A's and Giants. ;D
RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

RBD, Australia is probably similar. I haven't run the numbers, but, it's rare to bump into another person in the street, at work or the neighbours, who also hunt. Even less people hunt with their dog/s. 

Australia while it doesn't have HSUS, it has some pretty vehement groups who are opposed to even allowing humans into national parks, let alone hunt in them. Our hunting in most states is restricted to State Forests and private property. Only recently has the state of New South Wales allowed hunting in National parks there. And only under very tight restrictions with massive hoops to jump through. Basically have to be in the "purple circle" to get access. Even this was only due to a minority government needing a minor parties support (Fishers and hunters party) on the sale of the electricity grid to private enterprise and thus conceded to open National Parks for hunting in return for their vote. Otherwise, it would never have even been considered. 

Most people I know are horrified to hear that I hunt and even more horrified that I use a bow and dogs. Ignorance is rife in Australia. The rural areas are more open minded on it, as they see first hand the damage that feral animals do.

But, it's pretty much illegal to hunt anything native in Oz. You can only kill kangaroos if you have a culling licence, or are a property owner. Even farmers need a permit to cull kangaroos to stop them destroying crops. The greenies in Oz are even starting to try to stop recreational fishing now.


----------

